# Neuer Gaming PC: i7 4790k @ 4,0ghz  oder i7 5820k @ 3,3ghz , Witcher 3 Ultra in FullHD



## Atlunch (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor mir im kommenden Juni einen neuen Gaming PC zusammen zu stellen. Mir ist dabei wichtig das dabei eine leistungsstarke Kiste bei rum kommt die aktuelle spiele wie Witcher 3 in FullHD locker stemmt.
Zusätzlich würde ich dabei gerne auf ein Set setzen das eher Zukunftsorientiert ist. Um ein bisschen Inspiration zu sammeln habe ich mir das ein oder andere Gameplay Video zu Witcher 3 angeguckt wo diverse Hardwarekomponenten vorgestellt wurden.
Dabei wurde meistens entweder ein:

i7 4790k @ 4,0Ghz mit GTX 970 

oder

i7 5820k @ 4,2 oder 4,4Ghz (oder was sonnst möglich war) mit GTX 970

verwendet.

Da ich lieber auf ein modernes System setzen würde tendiere ich zum Sockel 2011 V3 mit dem i7 5820k.

Mein Problem ist jedoch das ich nicht der größte Computer Experte bin und ich mir ein Übertakten im jetzigen Moment noch nicht zutraue, besonders da damit auch die Garantie weg fällt.

Bei all den Videos oder Berichten die ich gesehen habe wurde jedoch nie ein i7 5820k mit den normalen 3,3Ghz und Turbo 3,6Ghz verwendet.
Klar ist, die Taktrate ist geringer als beim 4000 und klar ist auch das aktuelle Spiele eher noch nicht 6 Kerne unterstützen, aber vielleicht ja schon in den nächsten Jahren!?

Frage ist nun: *Wenn ich mir das System mit GTX 970 und i7 5820K @ 3,3Ghz zulege und nichts übertakte! Kann ich dann Witcher 3 auf Ultra in Full HD mit guten FPS spielen?

*Eine weiter Frage wäre da noch: Ob der Sockel 2011 V3 wirklich so richtig zukunftsorientiert ist? Die neuen Skylake Prozessoren sollen ja auch schon wieder auf einem ganz anderen Mainboard 1151 laufen.

Um die Kiste dann in 3 Jahren auch noch am laufen zu halten könnte man ja nach der Garantie ans übertakten denken!

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Viele Grüße

Atlunch


----------



## Golgomaph (16. Juni 2015)

Hey,
also bezüglich Witcher 3:
Mein Xeon e3 1231v3 zusammen mit meiner 970 schafft auf einer 1600x1200 Auflösung (ist ein recht alter, neue Monitore sind noch nicht da) und FAST allem auf Ultra bis auf Dinge die man sowieso nicht bemerkt, jedoch aktiviertem VSync konstant die 60 FPS-Marke, auf die ich begrenzt habe. NVidia Hairworks hab ich übrigends ausgeschaltet, passt finde ich überhaupt nicht zum Rest des Spiels. 
Der Xeon kommt von der Leistung nahe an den 4790 ran, nur damit du dir ungefähr ein Bild machen kannst. 

Von 1600 zur 1920 Full HD-Auflösung dürfte es wenig bis keine FPS-Einbuße geben, zumindest laut YT-Videos. Kann dir das in ein paar Wochen aber gerne nochmal bestätigen, wenn ich den passenden Monitor habe. 

Gruß Golgo


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2015)

Der 2011-3 ist an sich nicht wirklich ganz klar der "modernere" Sockel, sondern der "Enthusiastensockel" - der ist für absolute Profi-Anwendungen gedacht, wo die 6 Kerne vlt was bringen, und die Boards sind für Leute gedacht, die unbedingt SLI oder Crossfire mit vollem x16-Speed machen wollen. Leistungsmäßig bringt der i7-5820K aber in Games so gut wie gar keinen Vorteil im Vergleich zu einem i7-4790k, und der wiederum bringt selbst mit 20% OC  auch keine 5% mehr Leistung  als der Xeon E3-1231v3, den Golgomaph hat (quasi ein i7-4770 ohne Grafikeinheit - also, der Xeon, nicht Golgomaph  ). Und die Sache ist die: der Xeon + ein passendes günstiges Board für 60-80€ kosten halt zusammen nur ca 320-350€ - grad mal so viel wie NUR der i7-4790k allein. Beim So 2011-3 sieht es noch "schlimmer" aus, weil die Boards da mind. 190-200€  kosten plus nochmal der Aufpreis für die CPU selbst...

Es KÖNNTE zwar sein, dass der So 2011-3 "zukunftssicherer" sein wird - aber das wird noch eine Weile dauern, bis der VIELLEICHT seine Vorteile ausspielen kann . Denn der Takt ist nicht höher als beim Xeon, das Mehr an Kernen bzw. Threads dürfte für Games noch viele Jahre irrelevant sein (genau wie die ersten Achtkerner von AMD jahrelang nutzlos waren und inzwischen schlechter als ein moderner core i5 sind), und die reine Architektur/Effizienz ist nicht viel besser als beim Sockel 1150, daher gibt es derzeit eben kaum einen Vorteil für den 5820K. Das allein wäre ja egal, wenn der Preis nur dezent höher wäre - aber es sieht ja so aus:

I7-5280K ca. 390€, Board 190€ => das sind 580-600€. Wenn du stattdessen nen Xeon E3-1231v3 für c.a 260€ + Board für c.a. 80€ holst, sind das 340-350 Euro. Du sparst also um die 250€. Selbst wenn der i7-5820k mal doch schneller sein wird:  das wird mind. 2-3 Jahre dauern, bis der Xeon vlt. mal "zu schwach" wird, und wenn du DANN den Xeon + Board verkaufst und die gesparten 240€ dazulegst, kriegst du zu 99,9% eine dann neue, modernere und schnellere CPU + Board als den 5820k.


Ich hab zwar noch kleinen Vergleich zwischen So 1150 und 2011-3 speziell bei Witcher 3 auf Ultra gesehen, aber es würde mich wundern, wenn der 5820k mehr als 10% schneller ist. Denn in anderen Tests bringt der grad mal 2 bis 5 % mehr Leistung in Games, zb hier wurden 8 Games getestet http://www.computerbase.de/2014-08/...0x-haswell-e-test/5/#abschnitt_spiele_full_hd  hier kannst du auch 5 Games zumindest im Vergleich zum i7-4790k und auch zum core i5-4690k sehen http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Core-...0X-und-i7-5820K-Test-Haswell-Extreme-1134186/    Und selbst wegen 10% würde ich nicht so viel mehr ausgeben - das sind bei ohnehin 50 FPS dann halt 55 FPS, aber FALLS es nur 30 FPS wären, haste halt mit dem viel teureren Prozessor auch nur 33 FPS...  da würde ich eher "nur" bei hohen Details spielen, denn die Unterschiede sind sowieso sehr gering zu "Ultra"


----------

